# The Official UFC No Topic Thread



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This idea came to me today while me and another member had a debate that swayed way off the intended topic. This thread is gonna have no topic per say. Debate with the people above you or add to the points of others who recently posted but if the thread changes completely from on page the next that is fine if it's a natural progression of the discussion. Please refrain from replying to posts from to far back to allow the thread to take its natural course and see where we end up. 


Let's get it started with a question. 

Do you respect somebody like BJ Penn or Randy Couture more for moving up up in weight with mixed results. Or somebody like GSP or Jose Aldo who just stay in there natural weight class and consistently keep winning?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Idea Toxic! That's why I love posting here, great community, civil, and organized 

As for your question, I've got the utmost respect for fighters who fight for the love of the sport. BJ especially is an example of someone who never fought for the money (not like he needed it) and fought all over the board in terms of weight classes. I mean hell didn't he fight Machida at 200 some odd pounds? 

Weight holds no baring, Record holds no baring, they just come to fight and I absolutely love that in a fighter!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BlueLander said:


> Great Idea Toxic! That's why I love posting here, great community, civil, and organized
> 
> As for your question, I've got the utmost respect for fighters who fight for the love of the sport. BJ especially is an example of someone who never fought for the money (not like he needed it) and fought all over the board in terms of weight classes. I mean hell didn't he fight Machida at 200 some odd pounds?
> 
> Weight holds no baring, Record holds no baring, they just come to fight and I absolutely love that in a fighter!


Believe Machida was actually Heavyweight when he fought BJ, think he was like 220?

I have all the respect for the accomplishments of the GSP's and Aldo's but it takes a crazy son of a bitch like a BJ Penn or a Wanderlei Silva or a Dan Henderson to fight anyone at any weight at any time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah machida fought at hw back when he was still Inoki's protegy


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

It depends on the reason for the weight class changes. Like Couture going up or down in weight for the challenge, I respect. At the same time, there is something to be said for continuing to run a division. It's not like there isn't plenty of tape on GSP or A.Silva, but people cannot beat their styles. They have fought faster men, bigger men, more technical fighters, brawlers, wrestlers, etc. They have so far proven that when it comes to putting it all together at that one weight class, they stand alone. 

A little boozed up, but in summary, I respect them evenly as long as the challenge is there.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm with guys whom test their selves in different divisions.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Believe Machida was actually Heavyweight when he fought BJ, think he was like 220?
> 
> I have all the respect for the accomplishments of the GSP's and Aldo's but it takes a crazy son of a bitch like a BJ Penn or a Wanderlei Silva or a Dan Henderson to fight anyone at any weight at any time.


When you mention easy and hendo it makes me think because really both are guys who highlight just how big the gap between mw and lhw is. I could see both competing at 195 if the division existed along with the likes of Machida, Rashad, Vitor and Franklin. Guys who have never really looked at home in either division either being small at lhw or looking drawn out at mw. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Guys like BJ, Randy, Hendo, Vitor and Anderson are first class fighters who want to test themselves. Maybe add Frankie since he's fought in a weightclass with bigger guys his whole life. 

Guys like GSP are great and all but I'll never mention them in the same sentence as the other guys except when I wanna say "He's not as great as one of them".


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Guys like BJ, Randy, Hendo, Vitor and Anderson are first class fighters who want to test themselves. Maybe add Frankie since he's fought in a weightclass with bigger guys his whole life.
> 
> Guys like GSP are great and all but I'll never mention them in the same sentence as the other guys except when I wanna say "He's not as great as one of them".


It's scary to when you realize BJ is really not any bigger than Frankie either and didn't even weigh 155 pounds when he entered the UFC the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not too fussed on specific weight divisions but you have to love a fighter who seeks out the toughest challenges he can. In BJ and Randy's cases that meant moving up and down weight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I love fighters who seek to challenge themselves such as Penn and Anderson. I feel that they deserve the utmost respect for trying to prove that they are the very best in the world. They want to cement a legacy, to show that they one are of the greatest of all time, and that is what a real fighter is to me.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I like to see fighters take on challenges. I think It's Great that BJ has fought at LHW and at LW, dudes a warrior imo.

I Love the fact that old man Anderson Silva has fought at WW and LHW. In fact, he might go from LHW to WW back to MW. I mean that's just crazy for a guy pushing 38.

Chael Sonnen comes to my head. I've heard him challenge anyone from GSP to Silva to Jon Jones. Heck, the guy is crazy enough to fight JDS most likely.

I love fighters who bounce around and take high risk low reward fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Well on what we were talking about, this thread kind of shows you what I meant. If anything, people have MORE respect for BJ because he stepped up for the big fight over GSP. The only reason BJ doesnt get the respect is because he's still active. He's had a string of bad results at both LW and WW since then and he's a big underdog against an up and comer like Rory so he can be short for praise at this moment in time, but as soon as he hangs it up he should be a shoe in for that HOF spot.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well on what we were talking about, this thread kind of shows you what I meant. If anything, people have MORE respect for BJ because he stepped up for the big fight over GSP. The only reason BJ doesnt get the respect is because he's still active. He's had a string of bad results at both LW and WW since then and he's a big underdog against an up and comer like Rory so he can be short for praise at this moment in time, but as soon as he hangs it up he should be a shoe in for that HOF spot.


I just don't respect him for not giving it his all the last few years. Why go up to 170 and fight top fighters if you aren't going to come in ready? Other than HWs, I haven't seen anyone with the gassing issues he has had at 170. But I like the way he fights. And I loved him at 155. 


If he finds some sort of desire to train for real again. He should go back to 155. He can't be taking on wrestlers who can smother him or a guy like Nick Diaz.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just don't respect him for not giving it his all the last few years. Why go up to 170 and fight top fighters if you aren't going to come in ready? Other than HWs, I haven't seen anyone with the gassing issues he has had at 170. But I like the way he fights. And I loved him at 155.
> 
> 
> If he finds some sort of desire to train for real again. He should go back to 155. He can't be taking on wrestlers who can smother him or a guy like Nick Diaz.


Yeah if I was picking a fight for BJ it would be a normal enough boxer/kickboxer or a submission fighter. Against Diaz, that cardio is no doubt going to be exposed with Diaz' crazy pace and body shots, and if he fights Rory then he'll be taken down quite a lot. He could use a few top fighters that kind of fit his ideal style to see if he has his best days still in him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a fan of Keith Hackney for slaying the 500lb sumo, Fry for beating Goodridge + Tank, Frank winning a long hard fought battle against Tito, Marcos Ruas chopping down the Polar Bear, and of course Vitor smashing Ferozzo and Tank. In the first fight there were no gloves. The size differential was astronomical. 

Oh and Mad Dog fighting valiantly against Dan Severn. Sadly he got suplexed to death. Total mismatch. That was a one of a kind fight card; David vs Goliath.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm a fan of Keith Hackney for slaying the 500lb sumo, Fry for beating Goodridge + Tank, Frank winning a long hard fought battle against Tito, Marcos Ruas chopping down the Polar Bear, and of course Vitor smashing Ferozzo and Tank. In the first fight there were no gloves. The size differential was astronomical.
> 
> Oh and Mad Dog fighting valiantly against Dan Severn. Sadly he got suplexed to death. Total mismatch. That was a one of a kind fight card; David vs Goliath.


 
Remember Tuli getting his tooth knocked out in UFC 1? In kind of a reversal of what we are talking about here, although Tuli was a lot heavier then the dutch guy Gordeau was known as an absolute killer and feared around the world. Tuli had some nerve getting in the ring with him despite the weight advantage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_zIe_jm_SM


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Do you respect somebody like BJ Penn or Randy Couture more for moving up up in weight with mixed results. Or somebody like GSP or Jose Aldo who just stay in there natural weight class and consistently keep winning?


I actually respect them all pretty much equally. Bumping up a weight class definitely deserves respect, regardless of the outcome. Huge props. However, it's not for everyone, as everyone has different "physicalities", and/or different philosophies about how to do it. (just quickly packing on a bit of fat vs. building lean muscle & letting your body adapt, cardio considerations, etc.) I take it on a case-by-case basis.

Made me think - I actually do get bothered by fighters who fight at a weight class that (in my mind) is sub-optimal for them. (Big Country & later-career Fedor come to mind)

Fun thread. :]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The way this started was me and Toxic discussing if it was a good idea for GSP to move up to the catchweight to fight Silva. What do you guys think?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The way this started was me and Toxic discussing if it was a good idea for GSP to move up to the catchweight to fight Silva. What do you guys think?


Catchweight is a bit of a cop out for both of them. Titles need to be on the line!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The way this started was me and Toxic discussing if it was a good idea for GSP to move up to the catchweight to fight Silva. What do you guys think?


Its hard to say.

From GSP's perspective, of course there are benefits and harms of moving up to fight Silva.

By moving up to fight Silva, he stands a chance of snatching the GOAT status from Silva. I believe that the aim of every fighter is to become the best of all time. If GSP gets past Condit, it probably is the best time for him to fight Silva. GSP is in the prime of his career, while Silva might be starting to go downhill ( although he still wins in darn spectacular fashion ). A win over Silva would be amazing for GSP's career. He beat the man much larger than himself, the man who dominated middleweights and some light heavyweights. He would be an even bigger PPV draw than he already is. His salary would shoot through the roof, and there would be some major sponsors looking for him. 

Furthermore, if he loses, many would brush it off saying he is just too small for Silva, or he lost to the best there ever was. Really a win-win situation for GSP. If he wins, he is quite clearly the best of all time. If he loses...well there ain't no shame in losing to Anderson Silva. GSP could just move back to welterweight and dominate, or wait for Silva to retire so he can rule the middleweight division. I believe people would respect GSP more if he seeks to challenge himself and fight Anderson Silva instead of getting decision wins over welterweights that are quite clearly below him in terms of skill. 

However, although GSP has nothing to lose in terms of legacy, money wise it is a different matter. It would be harder for GSP to ask for a better contract should he lose a fight against Anderson Silva. Also, less sponsors would be interested in GSP. They would much rather flock to the guy that won, Anderson Silva. He might also lose some fair-weather fans.

As for UFC, I don't think it is really wise for them to put up the fight. You have a dominant welterweight champion and dominant middleweight champion that are two of the biggest draws in the company. You put them against each other and one of them is definitely going to be less of a draw. If GSP loses, you can't really promote him as the GOAT after Silva retires. Silva might retire after winning GSP, and what good would it do for the business? If Silva loses, it kind of devalues the middleweight title. Your middleweight champion who absolutely ruled the division lost to a...welterweight. That is of course if the bout happens at catchweight. If GSP moves up to middleweight permanently then it would be fine.

Fans want to see the fight, yes. UFC would appease all the hardcore fans if the fight happened. However, I don't think UFC would have any less PPV buyers if the fight DIDN'T happen. They would get to earn big numbers for...one PPV. After that, if Silva retires after winning, you have one of your top draws retire while another top draw loses some fans for losing. Just not a wise business decision for the UFC. 

Of course, I'm not a businessman so I might not be entirely right.

Silva would dominate GSP. :thumb02:

Edit: 5a.m here, mind not really functioning right yet...might comment more later on.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Damm, lost the live event. We should have the staff (or a regular member) creating a topic kinda like "UFC EVENT STARTS IN X HOURS" the day of the events... but not sticky cause i don't pay too much attention to those.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> Catchweight is a bit of a cop out for both of them. Titles need to be on the line!


Not really.

Anderson really doesn't have anything left, since he and Jones won't fight maybe a fight with Bisping but I don't think Bisping has a chance against Anderson and GSP still has work to do with Condit, Diaz, Hendricks, Kampmann, and potentially Marquardt once Strikeforce finally dies at 170 and would be a small Middleweight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Kind of disappointed Stipe lost to Struve.

What do you all think of Struve and his career prospects?

His chin is real awful. He is able to take some normal shots, but one haymaker and he goes tumbling down. He is only 24 but he has taken so much damage in his fights. I'm afraid he will go down Liddell's path, except at the age of 25~27. Iirc he seems to get rocked in most of his fights, and he got knocked out by Browne, Nelson, and JDS. Granted these guys are real heavy hitters, but so are most of the guys in the heavyweight division. He ain't able to absorb huge punches, his striking defense is abysmal, and he doesn't possess much power himself. Makes for a bad combination...doesn't it? The only thing he has going for him in the striking department is his reach, and he doesn't utilise it very well either. He did show some improvement in using his reach against Stipe, but I'm afraid his chin will be gone by the time he fully understands how to use his reach. 

In most of his fights, if the striking doesn't go well for him, he is able to take it to the ground and finish his opponents. If he is winning in the striking department, most of his opponents do not want to take it to the ground due to fear of his BJJ, such as in the fight against Miocic. However, I believe his BJJ is vastly overrated. Which high level BJJ guy has he submitted? Or even a decent BJJ fighter...? Lavar Johnson and Pat Barry ain't exactly known for their submission defense. He would get absolutely demolished by the likes of Bigfoot, Mir, and Werdum. Any fighter with good hands and takedown defense is going to KO Struve ( e.g JDS, Cain, Overeem, Carwin ). 

I'd like to see Struve vs Big Nog or Struve vs Mir just to gauge how good he really is. I think he gets KTFO in both fights. I just feel he would make a decent gatekeeper at best. He is like the Mark Munoz of the heavyweight division. Pulls off impressive wins against B level fighters, but loses in devastating fashion against the elite.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Its hard to say.
> 
> From GSP's perspective, of course there are benefits and harms of moving up to fight Silva.
> 
> ...


I agree with EVERYTHING up until the "business" side of things.

To me, the UFC's biggest fight ALL TIME would be Silva Vs GSP. Even Silva Vs Jones might be played ass a "flavour of the month" kind of thing if Silva wins. GSP and Spider is as big as it gets, and as you said at the start it's win/win for GSP.

As a business, UFC doesnt come close to boxing. As much as we like to seperate them, they are both contact sports and they are compairable. GSP Vs Silva is everything boxing wants to do with Pac and May, and even if it doesnt match May and De Lay Hoya it still signals progress for people like me, who have turned on boxing due to it's lack of just that.

Edit: It's 5:46am and I'm drunk as fuuuuuuuuuukkk


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

*I think I'm doing this the way Toxic intended... *

I want to branch off of the original question as far as fighters who own their weight class or fighters who move around by asking this question.

How much of an effect should a fighter's performance in one weight division effect his standing if he moves to another?

I ask this question because on one hand you have Frankie Edgar, who in this guy's opinion should be the LW Champ anyway. Frankie drops to FW for an immediate title shot against Jose. Now in a lot of ways, I think this could be seen as a slap in the face to the FW division, sort of saying "he's coming for a bigger division, it must be better". But on the other hand, you have Chael Sonnen, who most people, including Dana White, think could get a title shot should he steam roll Forrest, and he's coming from a smaller division.

So again, I ask, if Fighter X is a badass in one division should he jump into the top spot, or even the top 3 by moving? Or should he have to start at the bottom of the ladder and come back up?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Kinda shocked that people are talking old fights and size disadvantages yet no mention of Royce Gracie. He was, for me at least, the reason I got into MMA (particularly BJJ). Here's this normal looking 185 pound man (natural WW) fighting HW's and dominating. I thought Kimo was going to kill him, same with Shamrock and Severn.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

BrianRClover said:


> *I think I'm doing this the way Toxic intended... *
> 
> I want to branch off of the original question as far as fighters who own their weight class or fighters who move around by asking this question.
> 
> ...


IMO if a fighter moves weight classes he should automatically move to roughly the same spot on the new division's ladder, so long as he doesn't get an automatic title shot. Everyone should be at least 1-0 in a division before getting a title fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a forum within a forum. So meta!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think a top fighter moving down should need one fight to justify his spot but a guy moving up should not be granted the same grace. That said I have no issue with Edgar getting an instant shot since he has lost two controversial fights at LW for the title in a row and is moving down to a shallow division and its not about the credibility of Edgar as a challenger but more so about the fact that Edgar is more credible than any challenger and to a certain extent more credible than the FW champ. Edgar doesn't need credibility to fight for the FW title he adds credibility to the division by fighting for the title.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think a top fighter moving down should need one fight to justify his spot but a guy moving up should not be granted the same grace. That said I have no issue with Edgar getting an instant shot since he has lost two controversial fights at LW for the title in a row and is moving down to a shallow division and its not about the credibility of Edgar as a challenger but more so about the fact that Edgar is more credible than any challenger and to a certain extent more credible than the FW champ. Edgar doesn't need credibility to fight for the FW title he adds credibility to the division by fighting for the title.


Also keep in mind that this is actually a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Agreed. Strictly from looking at their records, Edgar is more proven than anyone at 145 including Aldo.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who has a better chance at beating Jon Jones right now?

Chael Sonnen? Or Chris Wiedman?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. Strictly from looking at their records, Edgar is more proven than anyone at 145 including Aldo.


I love Edgar and I think when he fights Aldo he's gonna knock him the **** out but breh are you high?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I love Edgar and I think when he fights Aldo he's gonna knock him the **** out but breh are you high?


I get that Aldo has the better win/loss ratio and has established complete dominance, but his level of competition just flat out is not as good as Edgar's has been. Aldo has some good wins, but they don't equal Edgar beating Penn x2, Maynard, Tyson Griffin, Jim Miller and Sean Sherk. 

155 is just a better division with better fighters than 145 by a long shot.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who has a better chance at beating Jon Jones right now?
> 
> Chael Sonnen? Or Chris Wiedman?


Weidman. Although things would get interesting if Chael P. were able to put Jones on his back.

It's a bummer to think that this weekend we'd be getting Aldo/Edgar had Aldo not gotten hurt. Does anybody know when he'll be good to go, or if Edgar plans on fighting in the meantime?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I get that Aldo has the better win/loss ratio and has established complete dominance, but his level of competition just flat out is not as good as Edgar's has been. Aldo has some good wins, but they don't equal Edgar beating Penn x2, Maynard, Tyson Griffin, Jim Miller and Sean Sherk.
> 
> 155 is just a better division with better fighters than 145 by a long shot.


Edgar has beat the better competition, but I need to see how Edgar can go at 145, will his speed hold up, etc, I think or at least hope it will and he'll be bringing down more power and he'll be getting many more stoppages down at the lighter weight class.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Edgar has beat the better competition, but I need to see how Edgar can go at 145, will his speed hold up, etc, I think or at least hope it will and he'll be bringing down more power and he'll be getting many more stoppages down at the lighter weight class.


I don't know if Edgar needs more power, he finished Maynard and hurt Bendo. The power was there at 155 and as long as he doesn't lose power or cardio at 145 I don't see anyone in the division that can stop him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who has a better chance at beating Jon Jones right now?
> 
> Chael Sonnen? Or Chris Wiedman?


Sonnen easily. As everyone knows I'm not a massive Weidman fan, but he still is solid in some areas but Jones is better in them all. There is a chance, like in the first Anderson fight, that Sonnen can put Jones on his back for all 5 rounds and not even get tested by the stand up. I actually think Sonnen has a great shot to beat everyone who isn't a good submission fighter, and I just have a feeling that Jones wont have strong submissions off his back.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

slapstick said:


> Just gonna leave this here...


What the f... Manuwa is a beast. Shocked that Kingsbury survived the 1st round, and actually came back in the 2nd round pretty strong.

Regarding Aldo vs Edgar, I think it is a tossup really. Aldo is a monster at 145 while Edgar is more proven by beating better competition. I love both of these fighters. I for one want to see Aldo move up to lightweight and have Edgar become featherweight champion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going to have to watch that Poster Boy fight now lol

EDIT: A lot more skills shown by Manuwa than he was showing in UCMMA, but at the same time he showed a big lack of takedown defence and someone with a big more knowledge would have seen that he enters every single exchange with the left hook. Could be good by I see him getting wrestlefuked a few times in his UFC career. He wants to fix that and not end up Paul Daleying it up considering that they are pretty much the same person already. Peruvian Necktie sub attempt was nice though.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Do you respect somebody like BJ Penn or Randy Couture more for moving up up in weight with mixed results. Or somebody like GSP or Jose Aldo who just stay in there natural weight class and consistently keep winning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I do respect guys like Randy and BJ for going above their natural weight to fight the best guys. But at the same time, I consider that to be something extraordinary and not a requirement. If GSP and Aldo want to stay in their weight classes, that's fine by me. But they at least need to make it clear so that theirs no speculation of them being involved in any super-fights.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Damn flashbacks. This is the last time I watch UFC when I'm drunk....until Saturday obviously...










WAR BUCKFAST!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ˇ

So this random dude in a cowboy hat is just asking for trouble with me.. :confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cerrone vs Rauno go!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Cerrone vs Rauno go!!


Unlike Melvin, i won't back down when i hurt him. :confused05:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jon Jones is a knob.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Cerrone vs Rauno go!!


I got Rauno by being the more *well-rounded drinker*.



Soojooko said:


> Jon Jones is a knob.



That's it....trying to pick a fight, huh?!


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

I was reading some other post and saw people trying to find ways to get people to finsh fights. IDK if this has been brought up or not but why not split the year into 4 "seasons" then at the end of the season award KO of the season Sub of of the season and a finish bonus for every fight you finish in that season. Anyone think it would be a good idea?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/174193.html

Can one of our British posters possibly shed some light on this? Why do I see so many British people acting like sport hunting is a big deal? Especially when the Brits hunted wolves and bears to extinction while, for example here in BC, there is still one black bear for every person?

Not Brit bashing, I grew up there, but is this some new thing, because I don't remember it growing up... Why is hunting such a hot button issue in a country where there are no animals to hunt in the first place?

I work nights here in BC and on any given night I'll run into black bears, raccoons, skunks, deer, coyotes... and we have a booming hunting industry. I remember living in the UK as a kid and don't ever remember seeing anything but squirrels and birds and I lived in the country.

Seems like Hardy is being genuine here as I can't imagine why he'd try to talk his way into a match with Hughes at this point in either guy's career.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> Can't wait.


I love Voice VS nameish interviews. This just might become my favorite.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Well this is a bummer. Hope Mayhem gets some help.

http://www.nerdles.com/2012/10/09/j...ng-the-mma-hour-that-has-gotten-fans-worried/


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like my boy Kampmann might finally get his shot at the belt. I'd actually be really interested in Condit/Kampmann 2 but I don't see it happening. I'm confident in Kampmann getting the job done but not Condit. I think GSP is better than him everywhere except finishing ability. Who knows. Maybe GSP will be too affected by ring rust and injury. I doubt he'll be that bad though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Well this is a bummer. Hope Mayhem gets some help.
> 
> http://www.nerdles.com/2012/10/09/j...ng-the-mma-hour-that-has-gotten-fans-worried/


Yeah it sucks. There is a thread about it.


----------

